# What medical issues can prevent you to adopt?



## Rania82 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hello ladies.

I hope someone can clear this up for me. If nothing happens in the next year or so we are definitely looking into adopting. Will depression be an issue? my husband has a few health issues will that be a problem? or is it more the mother?

I am so scared getting to the adoption process than getting a rejection.

Thank you.


----------



## thespouses (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi there, well-managed depression should not be an issue - you may find that some agencies (local authorities or voluntary agencies) are more open about this than others.


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

They will look at both of you and whether any health issues may impact your ability to parent safely. Also they will look at whether anything may hinder your ability to provide long term for a child, ie, if you had a life limiting condition. Usually if there are medical issues you get sent for an early medical before proceeding, but with the new system I'm not sure if this still happens? Well managed depression will be explored but is not a no so long as it is under control. Good luck


----------



## MummyPea (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi Rania.

As part of the process you will have a full medical from your GP. When you put in your initial application, you are asked about any on going medical issues. As Lolly said, they will want to be certain you can parent a child safely, and also that your life span won't be limited.

With regards to depression, I can help a little here. I had a nervous breakdown 6 years ago due a tramatic breakdown of a relationship. I sought help, and recovered as much as can be expected. I don't need to take any medication and I have twice yearly catch ups with the mental health professional at my GP to make sure everything is going okay. This was discussed at length with our SW and she (along with the GP) is happy that it won't have any negative impact on our parenting ability. In fact, it's been taken rather favourably as we would be able to relate to a child with a family history of mental health, and discuss it candidly.

I would suggest you speak to your local council's adoption team and see if you can attend their next information evening. There you'll be able to talk to their social workers and get a better feel for their feelings on any medical issues.

Good luck!

xx


----------



## kimmieb (May 9, 2013)

We are on the new sytem and in all our paperwork with dbs checks etc. we got given our medical packs to book with the doctors  so very early in system.  

My husband used to suffer with depression however he showed the sw that he has coping mechanisms and they seemed happy with that!


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

They look at both of you, as the mother isn't any more important than the father - equality rules within adoption (and should do elsewhere too), however they will focus more on the main care giver whether that will be your DH or yourself.

I am physically disabled and I was worried that there may be problems with that, but after explaining to the SW that I will not be the main care giver and that I am in control of my limitations we were approved anyway.

I had an early medical, and we also did the new PAR, I was given an all clear by my GP and also by the VA's own Doctor.

In fact we had covered my disability that well that it wasn't mentioned at panel.


All I would add is that you have to be truthful, don't hide anything and it should be fine.


----------



## Rania82 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you all so much for your replies. I have read each reply and you have all definitely reassured me that no one is really there to 'Catch us out" or make adoption harder than it has to be. I guess I have been reading the dark side of google, and the scary stories that people have been rejected over small health issues?  

What does a full medical usually involve? Is it a look at our medical history? or more blood tests and x rays? 

thanks again 

R


----------



## snapdragon (Jun 27, 2011)

There are no blood tests or anything like that. The gp  goes through a form with you, measures blood pressure, bmi etc.

My husband has high blood pressure which has resulted in a slight enlargement to his heart and high cholesterol. These were not a problem and didn't even require an early medical.


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Ours was a chat and brief look through medical history (and I mean brief!) BMI, blood pressure, listened to our hearts, felt stomach, eye sight check, looked in eyes and ears, urine dip test and neuro check (follow my finger, walk in a straight line, nothing hardcore) Was probably in about 20-25 mins in total


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

Due to my disability my medical history is very long, my medical lasted an hour.

But even then it was all the basics (blood pressure, heart rate, height, weight, BMI, physical including stretches, bending, muscle tests)  plus a pee sample. Nothing to worry about as it's with your own GP, who should already know your medical history anyway.


----------

